# Point and Shoot For 12k!



## Anish9218 (Jan 5, 2014)

What's your budget?
*Rs 12,000 *

Camera type?
Point and Shoot

Body Style?
Although doesnt matter but Compact preferred

How much zoom do you
want/expect?
Anything will do

Do you care for manual exposure controls?
Nope

What will you be shooting with this
camera?
Both indoor and outdoor as the occasion demands.

Will you be shooting mostly indoors/low light and/or action/sports? Video?
Indoors

Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind?
Sony Cyber-shot DSC-H200 Point & Shoot Rs.12340 Price in India - Buy Sony Cyber-shot DSC-H200 Point & Shoot Black Online - Sony: Flipkart.com

Any brand preference?
No

From where will you be buying?
Online

Any other features you
need?
Naaa

Need to buy one urgently. So please respond quick guys!


----------



## nac (Jan 5, 2014)

TZ25, if the stock and offers is still available.
IXUS 255
WX150, again if you can find stock.


----------

